# General > Reunions >  Question about reunion years

## George Brims

Since I'm in the US, where everyone stays in High School until they're 18, I need to ask if the years on all these reunions are the year people entered or left the particular school.




So in US terms I would be Wick HS class of 72, but of course I started there in 1966.

----------


## Colin Manson

I think they are based upon the date you entered school.




So you'd be Class of 1966 or 1966-72.




Cheers


Colin Manson

----------


## Bill Fernie

On the Reunion years its a bit of a mixed batch.  People have had differnet ways of deciding what they will call the reunion.  The 49-51 Wick High reunion for example is the age group of the people attending but this is not the same for all of the groups.


Here we are not used to using the American convention of referring to the class of a particual year which would be useful in identifying which one it is.

----------


## Anonymous

For the Thurso High School reunion, planned for next August, it covers those who started in 1974, and finished in either 1978, 1979 or 1980 and all who attended in between - the common factor being we will all be 40 next year - or thereabouts!

----------


## Anonymous

I've just been looking at the Reunions page & saw your question.  I don't remember you but Janice Bain was in my class at School.  I left WHS in 1972.  We had a reunion when we were all 40 years of age - Mackays Hotel - just a few years ago - and let me tell you - you made one huge mistake - the Janice Bain I know walked into that room looking like a true film star!  I was going to say a mega huge lady - but then you would get the wrong impression totally - anyway we all had a great night and by all accounts we're going to do it all again when we are 50 -in about 5 years time - with the help of Caithness.Org it may a bit easier to locate people next time around.  I have group photo of last time if you are interested.undefined

----------


## George Brims

I'm going to be fifty in 3 years' time so perhaps I ought to nag somebody to organise something. That would correspond to what you said about your/Janice's ages. She was 2 years younger, same year in school as my sister.



Well the "mistake" wasn't totally mine, if you catch my drift. But anyway I am married (23 years) to a wonderful woman (from Inverness) and have 3 great kids so it all worked out fine in the end!

----------

